# Cod: Black Ops Zombie-Mod: Probleme beim beitreten von Privaten Servern von Freunden



## Spawn1992 (11. Dezember 2010)

_*Hallo Leute*_,    

ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Zombie-Mod von Cod: BO.

Ich kann keinem Spiel von Freunden beitreten (Steam und *Cod-Ingame-Liste*). 
Ich kann zwar einem Spiel beitreten, allerdings versucht Cod solange zu connecten bis ich es per Taskmanager schließen muss.

Ich erhalte auch keine Spieleinladungen von Freunden, egal wie oft sie an mich versendet werden.
Wenn man mir nachjoint dauerts erstmal lange und nach einigen Minuten finden sich meine Freunde in anderen Servern wieder.

Ich habe die AT-Version und viele meiner Freunde die DE-Version.

*ALLERDINGS* besteht das selbe Problem bei Freunden, die die gleiche Version wie ich haben ebenfalls (AT-VERSION).

Ich hoffe ihr kennt das Problem und könnt mir irgendwie helfen.

Es nervt nämlich total immer nur mit Randoms spielen zu müssen     . (Die Probleme kennt ja jeder, der den Coop schon mal gespielt hat; z.B. Frags klauen)

_Gruß_ 
Spawn


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2010)

Also, mit randoms klappt es immer problemlos?


----------



## Peter23 (11. Dezember 2010)

Der Zombie Modus ist definitiv nur mit der gleichen Sprachversion spielbar!


----------



## Spawn1992 (11. Dezember 2010)

Genau mit Randoms klappt es problemlos.

Und zur Version: Ich hab die AT-Version und kann mit keinem meiner Freunde zusammen spielen. Egal, ob jmd. die selbe Version hat oder die dt. Uncut hat.

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass dies ein allgemeines Problem ist und es mit dem nächsten großen Patch gefixt wird.
Hmm    

Kann jmd. helfen?


----------



## Spawn1992 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2010)

Vlt. is Deine Steam-Sprachversion falsch? Hast Du denn die AT oder eine in eine AT "verwandelte" deutsche Version? vlt. mal rechtklick bei Steam auf black ops, eigenschaften und dann mal den Punkt mit "Spielecache prüfen" suchen

ich wüßt sonst nix.


----------

